# 8 month transformation



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

No hate please I'm just 15

Yes I have gyno


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

is that gyno from a cycle or puberty?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> is that gyno from a cycle or puberty?


oh s*it 15, nevermind.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Definate difference! Good job. I'm no gyno expert. Could be bodyfat level as well which isn't helping.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Not in a offensive way. but have you got darker also in 8 months?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

DaveMCFC said:


> did ur boobs get bigger


Fk off you idiot.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

DaveMCFC said:


> did ur boobs get bigger












keep it up mate and try drop some bf


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

He's 15. Give the kid a chance. Bullying ish comments from 20+year old guys isn't going to help him at his age. You hear enough of the bullying stories in the papers, to at least give him some guidance or some constructive criticism.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

You've got really good mass for 15 years old and I can see a difference for sure! You'll be huge in a few years and then you can just laugh at the hating bellend on here.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

DEFINITE progress in shoulders and arms dude!! whats the weight difference?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Fair play chap! Ignore the pi$$ taking.. There's always someone looking to knock a fella down! When I was 15 I was a similar shape to you dude! There's a clear difference between the two images! Maybe try cut down a few lb's then bulk again mate! Keep It up.. Years of training left in you!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

anthony900220 said:


> Can go to second base any time he wants... Lucky bugger


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

anthony900220 said:


> Can go to second base any time he wants... Lucky bugger


harhar.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

We got p1ss takers when a 15 year lad posts up pic's, how sad is that.

Good going op, keep at it, you have started at a good age.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Speedway said:


> We got p1ss takers when a 15 year lad posts up pic's, how sad is that.
> 
> Good going op, keep at it, you have started at a good age.


Even more funny when they turn out to be 12st runts posting about nipple rings and taking 6 months to grow a moustache :confused1:

Imagine how much of a **** they would be if they were monsters mate !


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tonk007 said:


> with tits like that you should be in the sun page 3 only messing lol
> 
> decent transformation however personally i would concetrate on loosing more fat so you can eliminate ze boobs
> 
> as its spoiling your whole look


I give up, being constructive and insulting the guy, you got it all wrong.

What the fcuk is a matter with some people?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

1. yes you have tits

2. you're only 15

just keep on training, in 2-3 years you will look great, and you'll still be only 18 :thumbup1:


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Speedway said:


> I give up, being constructive and insulting the guy, you got it all wrong.
> 
> What the fcuk is a matter with some people?


was only joking as it clearly states, no offence intended, hes a young lad

so will hopefully improve over time like the rest of as


----------



## TheRozza333 (Jan 23, 2013)

look better but try cut a bit


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Good progress mate. Ignore the tools who forgot they were ever teenagers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, hey guys, knock it off, a 15 year old would have enough insecurity issues without you making fun of him.

Any further action on making fun will result in a 7 day ban, do it on purpose, lifetime.

You have all been warned.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

DaveMCFC said:


> 15 year old doing a cycle?
> 
> View attachment 111681


where did he say he done a cycle have a neg :2guns:



anthony900220 said:


> Invest in a training bra they starting to sag


judging by your avi hes probably bigger than you, you jealous?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

HJL said:


> DEFINITE progress in shoulders and arms dude!! whats the weight difference?


I think about 10kg's,

Thank you everyone for your comments, and criticism,

And for the people hating - like I care aha


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Ok, hey guys, knock it off, a 15 year old would have enough insecurity issues without you making fun of him.
> 
> Any further action on making fun will result in a 7 day ban, do it on purpose, lifetime.
> 
> You have all been warned.


Thank you hackskii


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Great progress mate, keep at it


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

gymjim said:


> Not in a offensive way. but have you got darker also in 8 months?


I think so aha


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

DaveMCFC said:


> did ur boobs get bigger


No your wife's pussy got more stretched.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good tranformation, setting a great base / foundation working out realy young...like others said, try a cut, see if this will bring better definition around the pecs


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

good improvement mate, so hard to get any transformation at your age. Deff going the right way about it so keep it up. Impressive to see a 15year old with such dedication. Ignore some of the fools on here, sad as f**k!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

The progress you will make in 3 years will be the greatest you will probably do ever in your life, said that try and do things as good as possible ( I know it's easier said than done at 15 ).

Good progress defo some good gains !!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Listen to the positive posts mate ignore the bellends


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@HDU

Look at the avi's of the people posting mate

Grown men in good shape - positive

Little runts/no avi - negative

Says it all mate !


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Definitely an increase in mass, especially on your arms and shoulders as has been said.

When I was 15 I was skinny as a rake and couldn't build mass for love not money. Keep at it chap! As has been said, maybe try to cut body fat down a little if you can...just adding more cardio in would do this, so get playing some sports perhaps?

But honestly, you're 15 at the end of the day, so plenty of time for you to reach whatever goal you're ultimately after. And reps for posting pics. A lot on here would rather just poke fun at others, so well done.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good man on the progress!

Keep up the good work.

Do you have a specific goal or are you just going because you enjoy it?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Good going OP keep at it, at 15 I was a skinny runt only concerned with getting laid and dunk on hooch at the park


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Also remember training is 100% and dieting is the other 100%... With out a proper diet you, can train as hard and as long as you want, and not see the results you dreamed of.... Also remember to eat 5-6 times a day, drink lots of water.. Make sure your eating lean meats, complex carbs, and healthy fats.... What ever you do, don't STARVE yourself to try and loss weight faster.. It will f up your metabolism in the long run and will work against you..


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Good going OP keep at it, at 15 I was a skinny runt only concerned with getting laid and dunk on hooch at the park


I miss hooch!


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

hooch is back!!




Dr Manhattan said:


> I miss hooch!


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> Also remember training is 100% and dieting is the other 100%... With out a proper diet you, can train as hard and as long as you want, and not see the results you dreamed of.... Also remember to eat 5-6 times a day, drink lots of water.. Make sure your eating lean meats, complex carbs, and healthy fats.... What ever you do, don't STARVE yourself to try and loss weight faster.. It will f up your metabolism in the long run and will work against you..


Ya lol you got to keep that 200% in check. :confused1:


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Its just a saying... meaning with out diet you wont get much of a result..



sockie said:


> Ya lol you got to keep that 200% in check. :confused1:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Its well and good having a laugh and taking the p1ss but when people post negative sh1t on purpose trying to put others down is just pathetic...lack of avi pictures aswell,says it all.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wish I was lifting at 15

Nice progress


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL remember when my nipples would feel really tender and hurt when i touched them. Thought did cross my mind that i might be getting a pair of breasts but i never believed it cos no one else had any, if i saw you back when i was 14/15 id of crapped my self lmao.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I started lifting at 15


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I started lifting at 15


What were your maxes back then mate?

And keep up the good work mate. Ignore the dikheads as best as you can...is tricky though as they seem to be everywere!!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> What were your maxes back then mate?
> 
> And keep up the good work mate. Ignore the dikheads as best as you can...is tricky though as they seem to be everywere!!


I haven't really tried to max out in a while to be honest

Erm.. For chest - I can do 75/80 maybe one rep / two

Dead lift I could do 90 kg one rep ( or two)


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Nice work mate, wish I started when you started!

Girls must be all over you!

I had gyno like that from 15 to 17 it goes don't worry. :thumbup:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Aa


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done for staying dedicated. Couple of years eating and training will see loads of progress keepin things goin like this


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mate your doing great. Wish I had started younger!!!! keep it up and youll be an animal pretty quickly!


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Good work, keep at it.

By the time you are 18 you are going to be a monster.

Wish I had started at your age. Really nice to see someone younger with dedication.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments, helped my motivation!! Sorry for the stupid faces I pull though aha!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sh!tty immature comments have now been removed (with the odd ban  )


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Also, thread moved to more appropriate section


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well done, by the time you reach adult you'll be well ahead of the rest if you keep at it


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Freeby0 said:


> What were your maxes back then mate?
> 
> And keep up the good work mate. Ignore the dikheads as best as you can...is tricky though as they seem to be everywere!!


Well, that was 38 years ago, and back then guys just benched and did curls:lol:

Being a twin and born with low birth weight, didnt shave till 21, pretty much a hard gainer, but you do what you can do, get a plan together then follow it.

Muscle takes much time to build, and beings that Rome was not built in a day, neither will you build your muscles in a day.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Looking good mate, if only I started when I was 15. Shoulders are looking better.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

owen p said:


> good improvement mate, so hard to get any transformation at your age. Deff going the right way about it so keep it up. Impressive to see a 15year old with such dedication. Ignore some of the fools on here, sad as f**k!


Just to clarify pal, how's it hard to 'get any transformation' at fifteen years old, considering that's when testosterone and metabolism is incredibly high?


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/191776-15-year-old-h-drol-log.html

This kid's gyno is due to the sheer fact that, against the better judgement of the majority of experienced members here, he cracked on with a H-drol cycle at the tender age of 15. His gyno is NOT puberty related but more of an advert as to why steroids should be avoided at all costs as such a young age IMO.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/191776-15-year-old-h-drol-log.html
> 
> This kid's gyno is due to the sheer fact that, against the better judgement of the majority of experienced members here, he cracked on with a H-drol cycle at the tender age of 15. His gyno is NOT puberty related but more of an advert as to why steroids should be avoided at all costs as such a young age IMO.


Mate if you looked at the rest I didn't take it


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

progress :thumb:


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Dont take this offensively, but i dont see a difference really at all... Was your goal weight loss or mass?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> Dont take this offensively, but i dont see a difference really at all... Was your goal weight loss or mass?


So everyone else is lying ? Just because your in better shape..


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Huh me in better shape?? I dont know anyone one this site.. I'm just being honest with you.. I'm sure there are 10,000 people in better shape then me on this site..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ksrcrider said:


> Dont take this offensively, but i dont see a difference really at all... Was your goal weight loss or mass?


I can certianly see a difference in the bredth of his shoulders...defaintely more broad



HDU said:


> So everyone else is lying ? Just because your in better shape..


Have you tracked your measuremnts, bodyfat% and weight etc?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Katy said:


> I can certianly see a difference in the bredth of his shoulders...defaintely more broad
> 
> Have you tracked your measuremnts, bodyfat% and weight etc?


Not every month I don't think


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Closest I can get really


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone ?


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

51% body fat am i seeing that correctly?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> 51% body fat am i seeing that correctly?


The machines i used at boots not very accurate to be honest the clippers say I'm 20-25 %


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

out of interest are you a veggie?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

HDU said:


> The machines i used at boots not very accurate to be honest the clippers say I'm 20-25 %


I don't think you're even 25% apart from maybe your chest


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> I don't think you're even 25% apart from maybe your chest


so higher or lower ?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

HDU said:


> so higher or lower ?


Lower in my opinion, but not by a lot


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

As a lot of people said go to the doctors about this; I just did and the doc had a feel off the Chest to see if there was any make breast tissue and said no, so I'm guessing its just fat..?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you sure you don't have any small lumps around the nipple area?

It doesn't have to be directly under the nipples, my lumps grow slightly off to the side.

It does look like breast tissue to me, but they look a lot better since you gave dropped body fat. I would keep burning the fat until you get nice and lean, worry about bulking later on.

Good luck and well done on your progress so far


----------

